# ThinkPad X60 hdaps and suspend

## nyk

Almost all hardware of my IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad X60 now works, except two important things: The harddisk protection system (hdaps) and suspend to RAM. Has anyone got them to work?

I tried hdapsd from portage with this kernel patch (http://www.zen24593.zen.co.uk/hdaps/hdaps_protect.20060430.patch, but the patch didn't work and then the kernel didn't compile anymore. Is there a patch for the 2.6.17 kernel somewhere? I followed the hdaps section of this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_IBM_ThinkPad_Z60M#HDAPS_-_Using_the_IBM_Hard_Disk_Active_Protection_System

I didn't find any better "blk_freeze" patch that is asked for by /etc/init.d/hdapsd.

The hdaps module loads, but when I start "hdapsd -d sda -s 15 -a", I get this error:

open(protect_file): No such file or directory

It's trying to open /sys/block/sda/queue/protect, but that file doesn't exist!

What could I do?

For suspend I tried the suspend2-sources (also tried the hdaps patch here without success), but they crash when trying to load the intel sound driver.

I also tried with the hibernate script as mentioned in the howto and uncommented to ibmacpi line in ram.conf, but after coming back from a hibername-ram, the screen just stays black.

----------

## mikers456

http://www.zen24593.zen.co.uk/hdaps/

If you go there... there are two additional patches for 2.6.18-r3 (presumably?) kernels.  These look recent.  haven't tried them though.  The patch is for the /usr/src/linux/block/ll_rw_blk.c file which seems to include queue freezing/unfreezing.  This would be a kernel patch.

Good luck!

----------

## madisonicus

You may already know about the thinkwiki project, if not it's a great resource: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/HDAPS

HTH,

m

----------

## DirtyHairy

I don't know about hdaps, but I've had similar problems with suspend to ram on a T60. First, I needed a patch adding ACPI support to SATA; it is available e.g. from http://vizzzion.org/stuff/thinkpad-t60/libata-acpi.diff. It applied cleanly for me to a 2.6.17 kernel; I'm not sure if it is still needed. Another point I tripped over is actually rather trivial: If I suspend from a console, the screen stays turned off, I have to change to X to get it working again. Then, suspending doesn't work when the CPU is throttled, and lastly CPU hotplugging must be enabled in the kernel configuration for suspend to work on SMP machines.

[Added]: I just took a look at the libata git tree; seems the ACPI patch was merged there 36 hours ago, so you will have to patch the stable tree yet  :Smile: 

----------

